
Visual Studio Code “Insiders” release now supports tabs - tomduncalf
https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode-docs/blob/vnext/release-notes/June_2016.md#tabs
======
tracker1
Though it's taken some getting used to, I now actually prefer the open files
list on the left... Though, wouldn't mind if it included open diff panels in
the list. The saved screen estate is especially appreciated, tabs always gets
bad after you've got a half dozen or so, and the ux gets weird too.

Been a pretty big fan of VS code, as it's taken some pragmatic approaches that
have worked very well.

~~~
johnmw
I heard on a podcast that the VS code guys were anti tabs as it usually
quickly ends up in that pile of tab clutter with tab labels like "Be.."

I've also got used to this new method and think it is generally better.

Glad to see they are listening to their users though! :)

I hope tabs supports splits - sometimes I have a three way split where each
file I'm working on is in the 'right' place. Then I need to look at a few
files for reference and I usually wreck my layout. Tabs could be a good
solution for this.

~~~
tracker1
It looks like vertical splitting will work in addition to tabs on each
split... I wouldn't mind seeing VS-style horizontal split within a file...
Although I try to keep my files under 100 or so lines, I often have to work
with existing code that's far larger in a single file.

